# Is it good to sharpen scraper bar?



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I was hired to clear 250ft of city sidewalk. It was packed down pretty good in spots where I could not get right down (crowned in the middle). Can a guy sharpen the scraper bar to more effectively bite through? If so, would a guy sharpen it right up? I`ve read somewhere about having an "edge", what ever they mean`t by that.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you keep the bar on the ground to scrape the ground clean it will sharpen itself.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> I was hired to clear 250ft of city sidewalk. It was packed down pretty good in spots where I could not get right down (crowned in the middle). Can a guy sharpen the scraper bar to more effectively bite through? If so, would a guy sharpen it right up? I`ve read somewhere about having an "edge", what ever they mean`t by that.


If it's all banged up I'd dress it up but I wouldn't "sharpen" it. Too fine an edge and it'll get banged up with every little hit. Same reason you dont sharpen rototiller tines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Having it flat would be more important as it will sharpen itself. If it's a new scraper you could take a file and knock down a little of the "square" edge but sharpening it would likely cause more problems from getting dinged up as stated above. If it looks to be fairly straight and flat from side to side maybe adding a little weight to the top outside of the auger housing might give you better results. Some extra weight holding that auger and scraper down can make a difference on packed snow.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Having it flat would be more important as it will sharpen itself. If it's a new scraper you could take a file and knock down a little of the "square" edge but sharpening it would likely cause more problems from getting dinged up as stated above. If it looks to be fairly straight and flat from side to side maybe adding a little weight to the top outside of the auger housing might give you better results. Some extra weight holding that auger and scraper down can make a difference on packed snow.


I`ll have to give that a try! I know constantly pulling up on the bars tends to suck very quickly lol.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Toro sells this for around 100-120 but any good hunk of iron and some paint will do. It's used to balance a cab but without the cab you would have more downforce MFG part# 107-3815.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> I was hired to clear 250ft of city sidewalk. It was packed down pretty good in spots where I could not get right down (crowned in the middle). Can a guy sharpen the scraper bar to more effectively bite through? If so, would a guy sharpen it right up? I`ve read somewhere about having an "edge", what ever they mean`t by that.


A a sharp cutter bar will help the machine advance an peel snow to a consistent depth with less riding up.

The temptation to run the bar on the pavement or ground should be resisted, let the skids carry the weight. Used this way the bar will last pretty much forever. It's still nice to clean up dings and freshen the edge every few years.

Pete


----------

